# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أخواتي بالرياض: ارجوا مساعدتكن عاجلا

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
حياكن الله 
أريد مساعدتكن عاجلا
أنا حامل بالشهر التاسع وعلى وشك الولادة والمستشفى التي كنت أتابع بها أغلقت بأمر من وزارة الصحة بسبب مخالفات فيها
وحاليا أبحث عن مستشفى لأنه المستشفى الأخرى الوحيدة المناسبة موجودة بحي النسيم أي حوالي ساعة بالمواصلات من سكني، فأنا أسكن في أقصى شمال الرياض على طريق القصيم
ومشلكتي أنه ليس عندي تأمين لذلك أبحث عن مستشفى لا يزيد سعر الولادة فيها عن 3500 ريال
أعطوني عناوين كل ما تعرفون من مستشفيات بالرياض تقبل أجانب والولادة فيها لا تزيد عن المبلغ السابق وأنا سأرى أيها أنسب لي من حيث المسافة
وأرجوا الرد سريعا لأني كما ذكرت قد ألد بأي لحظة والله المستعان

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سهل الله لكِ ولادتك ورزقكِ ذرية صالحه 
(للأسف أنا ليس من أهل الرياض وأن شاء الله تفيدك أحدى الأخوات عاجلا)
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

يسر الله أمرك وفرج الله همك..سأبحث لك وأرد لأني ما أعرف إلا المستشفيات العامة..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

هل جربت الأزهار بالنسيم ب١٨٠٠

----------


## طالبة فقه

يسر الله أمرك واعانك.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بورك فيكن أخواتي
الأزهار هي ما قصدتها بالمستشفى البعيد فهي في مخرج 26 على ما أتذكر ونحن نسكن في مخرج 4
كثير من الليموزينات ترفض الذهاب هناك وتعبنا كثيرا حتى استطعنا الذهاب أول أمس
وعندما وفقنا أخيرا للذهاب أخذ الطريق 60 دقيقة تقريبا وتعبنا جدا من المشوار ولم نجد مكان للصلاة
أنا فتحت بها ملف احتياطي لكني أتمنى ان أجد شئ أقرب منها

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

الله ييسرلك أختي ..ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة ..بشرينا عنك ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الحمدلله وجدت مستشفى قريبة اسمها دار الشفا بشارع الخزان
والولادة فيها من 2500 الى 3000 ريال
أسأل الله التيسير في الذهاب وفتح ملف قبل ولادتي

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الحمد لله هميتك والله..الله ييسر لك أمرك وبشرينا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يسَّر الله لكِ الولادة وأتم عليك نعمته ورزقك الذرية الصالحة.

----------


## لجين الندى

يسر الله أمرك ..وسهل ولادتك .. وأعانك ..
الحمد لله أنك وجدتِ مستشفى ..
لست من أهل الرياض ولكني بحثت عن مستشفى بالنسيم في كثير من المنتديات 
فلم أجد سوى الأزهار ، وقد مدحنها كثيرا ..
عموما أنتِ استخيري قبل أن تذهبي والله ييسر لك كل خير ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

طرأ شئ ولم نوفق في الذهاب للمستشفى القريبة
لذلك سنذهب لمستشفى الأزهار لأن مستشفى مبارك يبدو أنها أغلقت تماما
وطبعا لن أنسى الاستخارة في المكان والطبيبة التي ستولدني ونسأل الله التيسير

----------

